# au moins par deux



## rightbabel

Hola amigos: no sé cómo traducir este "allant au moins par deux".

Contexto: reseña acreca de un libro.

Frase: Lorsqu'on feuillette le livre, ce sont de portraits des femmes, *allant au moins par deux*, avec d'autres femmes, des compagnons, des camarades.  

MI traducción: Mientras hojeamos el libro, observamos retratos de mujeres, *como mínimo de dos personas*, donde aparecen junto con otras mujeres, compañeros, camaradas.

No creo que esté traduciendo bien la frase.

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Como mínimo de a dos...
Como mínimo parejas...

Espera "acontecimientos"...


----------



## rightbabel

Perfecto.

Gracias


----------



## danidrums

rightbabel said:


> Frase: Lorsqu'on feuillette le livre, ce sont de portraits des femmes, *allant au moins par deux*, avec d'autres femmes, des compagnons, des camarades.
> 
> MI traducción: Mientras hojeamos el libro, observamos retratos de mujeres, *como mínimo de dos personas*, donde aparecen junto con otras mujeres, compañeros, camaradas.


 
*Cuando hojeámos el libro, son retratos de mujeres *(para no incurrir en una traducción demasiado literal, creo que aquí se podría decir tambén "hay retratos de mujeres"),* yendo al menos de dos en dos, con otras mujeres, compañeros, camaradas.*

Un saludo!!


----------



## rightbabel

danidrums said:


> *Cuando hojeámos el libro, son retratos de mujeres *(para no incurrir en una traducción demasiado literal, creo que aquí se podría decir tambén "hay retratos de mujeres"),* yendo al menos de dos en dos, con otras mujeres, compañeros, camaradas.*
> 
> Un saludo!!


 


Yendo al menos de dos en encaja perfectamenet con la frase.

Muchas gracias


----------



## lucciola

Comment pouvez vous traduire ''*c'est quelque chose au moins''*?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

¿Qué nos propones como primera traducción? COntextO?


Nos vemos


----------



## lucciola

No se me ocurre una buena traducción. Este es el contexto. Une murmure d'approbation court parmi les garnements. Avoir un père au cimetière c'est quelque chose au moins! Bien plus que Simon, qui n'a rien du tout.


----------



## GURB

Tener  un padre en el cementerio, *eso sí que no es poco*. Mucho más que lo que tiene...


----------



## lucciola

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Marlluna

Otra propuesta: "eso ya es algo".


----------



## lucciola

Me gusta tu propuesta, Marlluna.


----------



## yserien

Algo por lo menos.


----------



## Rizzos

Yo diría:

"Algo es algo", o, "menos es nada".

Aunque son expresiones que tal vez no se utilicen en otros sitios.

Por aquí se completa así, que aunque es una broma creo que describe lo que pretendes decir:

"Algo es algo dijo un calvo, al encontrarse un peine sin púas"


----------



## Vialys

yo diría *es algo al menos!*


----------



## anitamendo

Hola!!

Podrían por favor decirme si mi propuesta es correcta o sino cuál sería la traducción adecuada??

Frase: 
Voilà bien en d’autres termes, un texte qui suscite *autant de* questions *au moins qu’il n’en* résout !

Propuesta: 
En otras palabras, tenemos aquí ¡un texto que genera más problemas de los que resuelve! 


Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Anita:

La frase francesa no opone autant / au moins, y no tiene una estructura habitual.

Entiendo yo que dice:

... suscite au moins autant de questions qu'il n'en résoud.

... plantea tantas o más preguntas que las que resuelve.

Espera más opiniones, por favor. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se trata de una comparativa de corte clásico con el empleo del "ne" expletivo .
Tu propuesta "más problemas *de los que* resuelve" sería muy correcta si se tratase de una comparativa de superioridad pero en el caso que nos ocupa es una comparativa de igualdad; entonces el "más" es inadecuado.
Propongo:...*un texto que plantea al menos tantas preguntas como respuestas proporciona.*
Como se trata de una frase muy literaria, en vez de _como_ la lengua clásica española usaba _cuanto_ como correlativo de _tanto_.
Esta construcción que ha caído en desuso se encuentra, sin embargo, en algunos autores modernos como J. Benet p.e.
*...que plantea al menos tantas preguntas cuantas resuelve.*
Si te puede servir...


----------



## anitamendo

Que buenas respuestas!! muchas gracias a los dos!!


----------



## zantike

Hola. ¿Cuál es el significado de esta frase? Es una convesación entre dos personas y una de las chicas tuvo un accidente, entonces la otra le pregunta:

- t´es pas blessée, au moins? 
- Non jái rien.

al menos no estás herida?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Txiri

correcto ...............


----------

